# routed oval question



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been HO racing for about a year now and recently had a chance to run a SCX track. I really enjoyed the squeeze section, not toyish like oldtime HO but truly a place you had to plan for. I am wondering if anyone has tried a HO routed track with an area where the slots were close enough together to prevent passing. I was thiking that on a 4 lane oval sized to fit on a door it would be fun to have lane 1 and 2 squeeze going into turn one and lane 3 and 4 squeeze going into turn three. I am not the worlds best wood worker so I would love any feedback about squeeze sections before I spend a few weekends routing a track that is either undriveable or just not fun. 

Mark
[email protected]


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have seen it done on many of the larger scale routed tracks. Great idea, gives you a more realistic turn event with all lanes trying to get down into a turn or on the bottom of the track if it's a banked oval. WOuld make it interseting for sure. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Pretty sure Brad (Bowman) did a big oval with squeezes:

http://bradstracks.fsmra.com/pics_of_tracks/shaunadega.htm


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I built a routed track with squeeze sections, although it's not an oval. We will be having around 20 people race on it in about 1 months time:










You can read the full build here:

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1201760868

or view my site which covers most of the build:

http://routedtrack.hobby-site.com/

Cheers

Richard


----------

